# I'm A Bit Nervous, Do I Have Reason To Be?--HYPP



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Your best bet is to just pull hair and have the horse tested and try not stress while waiting for the results, then make your decisions from there.


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

Hypp is passed on by either his sire or dam doesn't skip generations,so if Both parents HYPP N/N that is where it ends,not be passed on.If you are unsure of status then testing is recommended & give you peace of mind


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

"Fine" doesn't mean N/N though. Did the breeder say the mare was N/N or just "fine"?


----------



## Spirit Lifter (Apr 23, 2012)

Ha! Our horses are related. Both have Mr Sonny Money! I also have Impressive Hope and Impressive Christa from Impressive.


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

NdAppy said:


> "Fine" doesn't mean N/N though. Did the breeder say the mare was N/N or just "fine"?


I just looked and I can't find the email where we discussed it but I'm pretty sure she just said the mare was "Fine/normal" I'll have to keep looking. 

I'm sending out the test hopefully this Wednesday.

What would I have to worry about if he did come back N/H or H/H? I'm trying not to worry but I'm a worrier it's what I do ~sighs~


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

He would only be N/H if he had HYPP as the sire does not link to HYPP and in order to be H/H both sire and dam must be at least N/H.


----------



## Spirit Lifter (Apr 23, 2012)

Phantomcolt18 said:


> I just looked and I can't find the email where we discussed it but I'm pretty sure she just said the mare was "Fine/normal" I'll have to keep looking.
> 
> I'm sending out the test hopefully this Wednesday.
> 
> What would I have to worry about if he did come back N/H or H/H? I'm trying not to worry but I'm a worrier it's what I do ~sighs~


How much does the test costs if you don't mind sharing?


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

SpiritLifter said:


> How much does the test costs if you don't mind sharing?


Where I am sending it out to it's $30 plus however much it costs to ship which probably wont be much. You're supposed to pull (not cut) 30-40 tail hairs out and make sure you get the root of the hair. Then seal in a ziplock bag and send with a form you fill out. 

Here's the website I'm going through
Hyperkalemic Periodic Paralysis Disease (HYPP)

NdAppy - I figured I wouldn't have to worry about him being H/H because his sire didn't link to Impressive but I feel better hearing it from someone else haha. What would I have to look out for if he did turn up N/H?


----------



## Acco (Oct 4, 2011)

At one point I read up about HYPP online, and from what I gathered, if the horse is N/H or H/H, they often do seem completely normal, but one day out of the blue they can have an attack - the horse could go most or all of its life without ever having an attack, or it could have one tomorrow. There was no way to predict it.

I don't want to get you needlessly worried til your tests come back, but I will say that my one and only encounter with HYPP was a QH mare who was a lesson horse where I used to work. I don't think anyone there knew what HYPP was (I did not at the time). She had been there for years and was completely normal, but had an attack one day out of the blue in the middle of a lesson. They got the kid off her back before she went down, thankfully, but she went on to have 3 or 4 more attacks in the next 24 hours so they put her down  It was super sad, she was a great favorite among the kids.


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

Phantomcolt18 said:


> NdAppy - I figured I wouldn't have to worry about him being H/H because his sire didn't link to Impressive but I feel better hearing it from someone else haha. What would I have to look out for if he did turn up N/H?


An N/H horse may or may not have attacks - there is no way to know whether he will or not. The fact that he is gelded and the previous owner used the "fine" term leads me to guess he is N/H, but hopefully not. Even if he is N/H though, he may never have an attack. If he is, be sure to google for diet pointers as you have to watch their potassium intake...


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

From what I was reading in the AQHA site, a colt born in 98 or later has to have it's HYPP status on the reg. paper. If normal nothing appears on the paper. Perhaps someone else would like to look this up to validate this. I have an n/h and he's never had an episode but I do watch his diet. Please let us know the results. He was born before the ruling so there's nothing on his papers. His previous owner was a vet and she told me about this condition. Another horse was trailered to a show about 2 hrs distant and he had what they thought was an epileptic seizure. They knew the horse was N/H but never thought to investigate what is best to feed. He wasn't thrashing but there was a lot of twitching going on and he remained on his feet.


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

Saddlebag said:


> From what I was reading in the AQHA site, a colt born in 98 or later has to have it's HYPP status on the reg. paper. If normal nothing appears on the paper. Perhaps someone else would like to look this up to validate this. I have an n/h and he's never had an episode but I do watch his diet. Please let us know the results. He was born before the ruling so there's nothing on his papers. His previous owner was a vet and she told me about this condition. Another horse was trailered to a show about 2 hrs distant and he had what they thought was an epileptic seizure. They knew the horse was N/H but never thought to investigate what is best to feed. He wasn't thrashing but there was a lot of twitching going on and he remained on his feet.


I believe that the required HYPP status if the horse goes back to Impressive is only for AQHA. Dice is registered with the Appaloosa Horse Club and I don't believe they enforce that as of right now. 

I'm definately sending out the test on Wednesday an the website says I should have the results in less than a week and they can send it to my email if I want because it'll be instant and I wont have to wait for the hard copy. 

I'm so nervous :-(


----------



## Ace80908 (Apr 21, 2011)

I had a HYPP N/H show gelding, he was beautiful, talented, and never showed a symptom. I was not aware of HYPP when I bought him as a 2 year old over 15 years ago... only when researching his bloodlines did I find Impressive several generations back and have him tested - We fed him an appropriate diet - no alfalfa (they can't tolerate any extra potassium) and several soy products, oils, etc. can't be fed either... we kept him on timothy hay, beet pulp, and oats and he was fit and glossy. 

Truthfully the only time I really felt the pain of him being hypp n/h was when I sold him, fully disclosing his status cost me several thousand off his pricetag...

It isn't the end of the world to have a hypp n/h horse - you have to manage them carefully - but my guy was a great horse...


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

We had two horses die from complications caused by HYPP in less than two years. When daughter's mare became ill, we had no idea what was wrong. Vet didn't fully disclose the results of her tests and what they really meant - he only told us not to feed her any alfalfa - which, up to then had been our made feed (alfalfa pellets). Sadly, it was apparently too late for the mare, because she had a severe episode and didn't recover - she was put down 12/31/09.

That vet didn't tell us that her colt should also be kept alfalfa free. When the colt started showing signs of not doing well (losing weight, muscle ticks/twitches), we took him back to the vet, who just told us to keep him alfalfa free and he would be fine. 

Wrong.

Colt went down on 10/13/11 and didn't get back up. His rear legs just did not seem to be functioning well - they kept twitching, and the poor baby just didn't seem to know what was going on. Other than that, he seemed fine. We had a new vet come out who looked at the results from the previous blood tests and just shook his head.

Although a DNA test is the only 100% sure way to determine if a horse can have HYPP, blood tests can also point to the status in a horse that has active HYPP. Junior's tests were off the chart. We didn't know what it really meant, but the previous vet sure did, and he didn't tell us. Why he didn't tell us, I have no idea.

We had to have Junior put down that day. It was so sad - he was a sweet little guy. His body was shipped to OSU's College of Veterinary Medicine for testing. Eventually they contacted daughter and told her that Junior had liver issues, as well as HYPP status N/H, which pretty much doomed the little guy from the get go. 

Given his dam's history, he probably inherited both issues from her. His sire doesn't have any Impressive in his ancestry, thank heaven, since he is also Rain's sire.


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

Okay I sent out his hair for the test. I'm so nervous I can't wait for the results. I should get them by email first and as soon as I get the results I'll post. I'm so very nervous about this I know N/H horses can go their whole life without showing symptoms but they could also show symptoms just as bad as if they were H/H. So nervous, so very nervous. Hopefully I'm nervous for nothing.

Side note- I've read attacks are triggered by stress? He's been in a few stressful situations since I've gotten him (the most major being our trailer accident a few weeks ago where someone slammed my trailer from behind don't worry both horses were completely okay TC's tail was sore because the butt bar flew off an whacked him good though) an he's always come out of them normal.


----------



## Ace80908 (Apr 21, 2011)

It is so hard to do, but seriously try not to be too stressed about it - nothing will be gained by you worrying except for a lot of grief for you... either he is, and has never shown a symptom - so will probably be fine if managed correctly - or he isn't and your worrying will be for nothing...

Here's hoping for the best


----------



## Spirit Lifter (Apr 23, 2012)

I'm doing the test to confirm what the breeder said so thanks for the link!


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

Knowing is half the battle in and of itself, to spout a cliche. If he does turn out to be N/H, then you can work with your vet to develop a diet that will help minimize his chances of attacks. N/H is NOT the end of the world - our cases were extreme and included liver issues as well. There are a number of N/H horses in our area that have been asymptomatic their whole lives. They just don't get fed a diet with alfalfa in it, and their potassium intake has to be monitored carefully.

Here's to hoping your guy is N/N!


----------



## EmilyJoy (Dec 30, 2011)

Subbing...


----------



## xJumperx (Feb 19, 2012)

Try not to worry too much! If he has had some stressful situations and been fed 'normal' foods, he can't be too bad off, right?  I think everything will be okay!


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

ok so today I recieved my envelope back. apparently i put the wrong address on it. off to the website to put the right one on a new envelope and resending it out tomorrow. ugh more waiting more worrying. but it'll be worth it in the end to know.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

I just did this with a QH, she was born in January 2007, yet nowhere on her papers did it give a status, she is double bred Impressive. (great, huh?) I thought it had to be on the papers also, but was not. I also figured if it was not on papers, it was normal... Nope, this mare is N/H
Anyway, I called AQHA and gave them the number of the horse, this particular mare is N/H. Sire is N/N, dam is N/H. 
Too bad for the owner, but wouldn't listen to my advice before she bought her.
All I did was call AQHA and give them the registration number off the papers and they gave me the status. So, the thought that a horse with N/H or H/H status will have nothing on the papers is wrong.


----------



## Army wife (Apr 29, 2012)

gosh, i feel so bad for you guys!!! my mare is double impressive on her sires side (dam is arab) but he tested N/N...hopefully your horses can go on to live a normal, happy, healthy life. just lay off the potassium and trace mineral blocks, if im not mistaken.


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

wyominggrandma said:


> I just did this with a QH, she was born in January 2007, yet nowhere on her papers did it give a status, she is double bred Impressive. (great, huh?) I thought it had to be on the papers also, but was not. I also figured if it was not on papers, it was normal... Nope, this mare is N/H
> Anyway, I called AQHA and gave them the number of the horse, this particular mare is N/H. Sire is N/N, dam is N/H.
> Too bad for the owner, but wouldn't listen to my advice before she bought her.
> All I did was call AQHA and give them the registration number off the papers and they gave me the status. So, the thought that a horse with N/H or H/H status will have nothing on the papers is wrong.


That is weird.Maybe AQHA changes there way of doing things. I haven't registered many lately but did last year. My baby required DNA testing/parental verification.{no this was not an AI breeding} Her HYPP status is clearly typed on her reg. papers. several years ago I sent for DNA testing on older untested horse. With results got a sticker that was to be placed on her papers:-|I could see that method people not bothering to put the sticker on:wink:!


----------



## filly20 (Jul 9, 2012)

I agree put hit hair by the root "mane or tail" and send it in. We did that with my mom's paint. She turned out N/N. With those genes of HYPP I would deffenantly get him check.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Sending you good vibes! I too have a horse (she is APHA) who's got Impressive in her lineage. I went through www.allbreedpedigree.com where SOME have their HYPP status listed, and tried my best to figure out whether my mare was or not and finally just gave up and did what you did...sent out for the test. 

Turns out my mare is N/N which made me very happy! Her pedigree is here, and once I found that out, I went back and updated her profile on there to include her N/N status  Thought it might be helpful someday for others!

Coosas Playgirl Paint 

Crossing my fingers for you!!


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

Hey guys just to let you know I didnt forget about this thread i just havent gotten my results yet for some reason. im giving them till the end of the week and then I'm going to see if there's a number to call. how long does it usually take to get the results? the website said about 10 days but I'd recieve the results via email sooner.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

where did you send it?? Animal genetics{Florida} have always been quick for me,They use to e-mail results when available but last time I did one you can access results on website.


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

paintedpastures said:


> where did you send it?? Animal genetics{Florida} have always been quick for me,They use to e-mail results when available but last time I did one you can access results on website.


That's where I sent mine. Haven't gotten my results yet also haven't gotten anything in my email. I tried to make an account on the website but couldn't figure out how. Do they send you account info in an email? This is the first time I've ever had to do something like this so I'm a bit confused.


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

They sent me an account # I just went on line & checked . I would try phoning them they should have the results by now.


----------



## artisticgold (Jun 8, 2009)

i am praying for you that the response is N/N. About 20 years ago we had a colt that we raised, TB dam, QH sire. HYPP wasn't even in the news at that time. When he was 2.5 he was sedated and the next day he went down, appeared to be colicking. I had just read something about HYPP and just happened to ask the vet if it was possible that he was having an attack. We tested him, and unfortunately, he came back N/H. He had one or two more attacks, once when it was bitter cold outside, he was blanketed and had shelter in the indoor arena. However, he went into a bad attack, eyes rolled back in his head, started quivering all over, terrible. He pulled through. The vets still didn't think we needed to treat him with drugs, just managing his feed. We lost him at 4 years old, he went down in a paddock and died in my husbands arms...It was absolutely horrible, and I don't mean to scare you, just telling you the reality of it. If I had it to do over again, I would've put him on the meds, but I was a newbie and listened to the vet. Everyone seemed to think because he was an Appendix and N/H, that he would be ok.

Turns out his sire had it, may have been H/H even. I heard after the fact that he had been sold off and gelded, and that his offspring were 'dropping like flies'.

I will never own another horse with Impressive in its lines, I've known a few who were N/N supposedly, but still had wierd muscle stiffness, soreness, just NQR. jmho I know others have them, love them, and have not had problems. I just wouldn't ever want to go through that heartache again.


----------



## MidsummerFable (Jun 18, 2012)

If he comes back positive just make sure you keep his stress levels down and his feed low in calories. No alfalfa, sweet feed, etc. Very little grain, plain grass hay. 
Your horse will most likely be fine and probably not even be N/H.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

I have personally have had impressive bred horses. nothing wrong with them than there is with any other horse, and yes they were N/N.


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

Thanks painted. I'm giving them until friday to send the results or an account number. if I don't get anything on friday I'll give them a call on saturday. I'm a bit dissappointed I haven't gotten my results yet =/
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Army wife (Apr 29, 2012)

Shoot, I wouldn't wait. Your far more patient then I am. When I had my mares blood work tested for EMND, I called everyday for the results!! Not like it's gonna hurt anything to call and bug em. If anything, they may get sick of you and get your results quicker  Really praying for your horse!!


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Artistic so sad that happened to you :-( my Impressive bred N/N mare has never had anything bad happen to her, except for the fact that she has some crazy allergies...fly bites, molasses, soybeans, alfalfa! :shock: but other than her allergies which I'm sure aren't related to having Impressive lines, she has no other issues I'm happy to say 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Phantom I would call tomorrow/Friday instead of waiting until Saturday.


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

NdAppy thats my new plan. I'm a bit concerned that I havent recieved my results yet. I'm certain they weren't supposed to take this long.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

Ok so I'm a bit upset. I called the testing place in FL today and they said they haven't revieved my test sample at all!! I'm in a bit of a panic now because that means my $30 money order is floating around out there somehwere! I asked them what I could do and they said if they recieve it they'll call me as soon as possible and to check my town's post office to see if it's there and got damaged or forgotten or something. what do I do? I'm out of town right now until next saturday so i wont be able to get to my post office to check and basically $30 is floating around. It has the gentics office info on it so they're the only ones who can cash/deposit it but still if it's gone for good then that's $30 gone. (not much I know but still it's money). I'm at a loss what do I do? Should I just send another sample and another $30 or should I wait and see if it's found. I am really really upset by this. I used to love snail mail but now I'm not so sure =/
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

You should be able to just call your PO and check.


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

That's on the agenda tomorrow. This is ridiculous I've never had this much of a problem sending mail. If the PO doesn't have it I'm just gonna have to forget the $30 pull more hair and send it again because I need to know for his health. This time I'll pay for having it tracked so I know it gets there. Poor Dice is gonna have to stand more hair being pulled. I'm just about livid...only to me this would happen seriously just my luck.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Army wife (Apr 29, 2012)

It will be ok girl!!!! Just keep on em and don't let them slack off.


----------



## Army wife (Apr 29, 2012)

Kinda sounds to me like they just want your money....I would send it to UC Davis, I hear they are awesome!!!


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

Just got off the phone with my PO and they said(after what seemed to be a half hearted search because I asked and gave them all the info and no more than 15 seocnds later they told me) "Well it doesn't seem to be here." So i guess I'm just gonna have to suck it up and do it all over again. ~ugh only me, seriously only me~
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Army wife (Apr 29, 2012)

Checking in...have you sent it back in yet?


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

Yeah I just sent it out to the FL one again a few days ago (Monday or Tuesday I forget. One of those haha) I got home from PA on Saturday but by the time I got home, the horses and tack unloaded, and my self wound down the PO had closed. Hopefully it will work out this time I'm hoping they get me my results before I leave for vacation next Thursday. I'm still upset about my $30 money order that is apparently "floating around" out there. I could have bought 3 bags of feed with that =/


----------



## Army wife (Apr 29, 2012)

Wow, you must get a good deal on feed!! lol Got my fingers crossed and prayers going up for you and your horse girl!!


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

Small update:

This time I sent a check to the genetics office and according to my bank today they cashed it so YAY!!! They got it this time!!! Now I can breathe a bit easier haha. Now just gotta wait for my results.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

If you have your stub, receipt and ID they will cancel and refund your money order if it hasn't been cashed and you report it stolen.


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

QtrBel said:


> If you have your stub, receipt and ID they will cancel and refund your money order if it hasn't been cashed and you report it stolen.


oh really? I didn't know they could do that! 


Also just recieve my account number!!! So happy they sent a confirmation email saying the testing should be done within 3 business days! So i wont have to wait long now thank goodness!


----------



## Army wife (Apr 29, 2012)

yay!! can't wait to hear the results!!


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

^^^ You and me both!


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

****got results today!!****

Got Dice's results!!! 

*N/N*

I am so happy and relieved ~sigh~ no more worrying  So glad I had it done!


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Awesome! That's such a relief!


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

Oh! I am so glad for you - I can only imagine the relief!


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Woohoo!!!! :happydance:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Army wife (Apr 29, 2012)

yes!!!!!!! ssoooo happy for you


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

:happydance: Happy dance for you!!


----------



## Spirit Lifter (Apr 23, 2012)

Well that is certainly good news!


----------

